# [Irish NR] 7x7 Ciarán Beahan 2:54.04 single!



## CiaranBeahan (Nov 2, 2014)

[youtubehd]YGmoDF6R-AY[/youtubehd]

My previous PB before this was 3:10 at home! Some jump huh?

I can't really say much, the scream sums it up. 

10th in the world! 6th in Europe! 1st in British Isles(UK & Ireland)

It was a combination of good tps, fast recognition, and few pauses.

WR could be coming for all I know! My official PB at the start of the year was 4:16 so don't say it's not possible!


----------



## Coolster01 (Nov 2, 2014)

How did you even... wow, huge jump. Watched the whole solve, realized i'll never be near that speed


----------



## mark49152 (Nov 2, 2014)

Awesome solve, congrats


----------



## LucidCuber (Nov 2, 2014)

Broke PB by 16 seconds :|

Is this even real life.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Nov 2, 2014)

Jesus Christ I need your edges :O

massive congrats, I know how much this solve meant for you gogogo WR


----------



## BillyRain (Nov 2, 2014)

Solve and reaction was just so BOSS. 

You are awesome.


----------



## zzdanielzz29 (Nov 2, 2014)

Just.. how...


----------



## ChickenWrap (Nov 2, 2014)

WOW....your TPS isn't that fast but you have absolutely no pauses!


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 3, 2014)

Ciaran, you hold the Irish records for all the events you have attempted. Have you considered going for any of the others? FMC and clock look doable (but the blind events don't!).


----------



## XTowncuber (Nov 3, 2014)

Wow that was smooth. Congrats!


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Nov 3, 2014)

GJ!!! Nice improvements.


----------



## imvelox (Nov 3, 2014)

I haven't seen the video yet but awesome time!
Very very gj


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Nov 3, 2014)

newtonbase said:


> Ciaran, you hold the Irish records for all the events you have attempted. Have you considered going for any of the others? FMC and clock look doable (but the blind events don't!).


Thanks guys!

I've tried FMC in oxford, but I didn't beat the NR so I didn't turn it in( the thought of seeing a 2 on my page!)
I've learnt clock as well but haven't got one and can average like 30 seconds with somebody else's.
I've also started to learn blind not too long ago, but won't put enough effort into it to have a success.


----------



## scottishcuber (Nov 3, 2014)

This is insanely impressive even for you Ciaran, and I really enjoyed your reaction. Your cube must suit your style so well because it's really slow, but you turn so fast and controlled in person. I'm going to start practicing 7x7 again now, maybe sub3 will be possible for me too. 

Well done. See you next year.


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Nov 3, 2014)

wtf


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 3, 2014)

Whaaa

GJ!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 4, 2014)

Link for tapatalk users.

Epicness. Congrats Ciarán. I'm looking forward to following your progression through 2015.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Nov 4, 2014)

Damn Edges looked so smooth and efficient!

Thats a huge improvement for a PB and congratulations! 

Hopefully with some more practice I can get a sub-3 soon.


----------



## Deathranger999 (Nov 4, 2014)

This is absolutely amazing, especially the amount you improved! VVVVVGJ! 

Also on a side note, my name is a variation of yours so that's cool.


----------



## Iggy (Nov 4, 2014)

GJ! Your improvement is insane


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Nov 4, 2014)

Thank you all! Sameer if you get as fast as me at 7x7 I'll cry.

When do people want me to put up the 2:07 6x6 single?


----------



## CHJ (Nov 4, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> Thank you all! Sameer if you get as fast as me at 7x7 I'll cry.
> 
> When do people want me to put up the 2:07 6x6 single?



asap, lets see the pretty, awfully stickered, only 3 modded piece 6x6 you solved on XD


----------

